# What are you using to right now to read and reply to this post? I'm using my...



## Tony Del

iPad. Because it is so dang easy to use. I wish something like this existed 30 years ago!


----------



## Wren

Me too, I love my iPad and use it much more than the laptop these days


----------



## terry123

New desktop my daughter got me.


----------



## Ken N Tx

10 inch tablet
.


----------



## IKE

Desktop.


----------



## hollydolly

Mac Desktop.... although I do use my laptop sometimes...but rarely my ipad to post on the forums because it's awkward posting pictures sometimes that end up upside down...


----------



## Pappy

My iPad Pro. Absolutely love it.


----------



## moviequeen1

Desktop


----------



## Aunt Bea

Laptop


----------



## RadishRose

Laptop


----------



## Ronni

Right now I'm on my MacBook Air.  I take an hour or so in the very early morning while I'm drinking my coffee to catch up on emails and the various forums I belong to or run, and the websites I webmaster.  Through the day I check in using my iPhone, and if there's something I particularly want to respond to, either here, fb or one of the other forums or sites I manage, I usually dictate my answer because it's easier than typing on the phone.  I'm pretty quick, but talk-to-text is faster.


----------



## C'est Moi

Laptop.   I like a big screen.   nthego:


----------



## Furryanimal

iPad.Wouldn't be without it.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I am using my 12.9 iPad Pro, with the external keyboard, and it is just about all that I ever use nowdays !  
I can use the iphone or even the kindle if necessary, but it has to be the only option before I use either one of those little bitty gadgets.


----------



## Buckeye

My old HP laptop with Windows 10


----------



## StarSong

Laptop with Windows 7.  May it never die.


----------



## SeaBreeze

HP desktop, windows 10.


----------



## Citygirl

HP Desktop. Gotta have my big screen.


----------



## gennie

Older Toshiba laptop but we are not joined at the hip.  It has a place in my life but I don't have withdrawal symptoms when it is closed away.  My phone and I-Pad have specific purposes but neither used for casual chit-chat.


----------



## Lethe200

Local shop-built desktop; they have built all our PCs for 30 yrs. I like a large monitor and physical keyboard, since I'm a speed typist.

Occasionally I use my new Dell 13" XPS laptop to access SF when I'm traveling. Win10 on both.


----------



## Lynk

My laptop.


----------



## AprilT

Right now my dell desktop, when out and about on when in bed, my smartphone, and not often but occasionally my tablet.  Still looking to get a laptop or ipad or chrome-book, just too many choices can't make up my mind.


----------



## MsMeerkat

I am using a MacBook Pro. I've had a Mac for almost 10 years now and I prefer it to a PC.


----------



## Wandrin

Also MacBook Pro laptop.


----------



## debbie in seattle

IPad pro


----------



## Aputernut17

My desktop PC w/nice big monitor, which I use daily and love! however it is one of the 2 desktops in my home, and my hubby uses his 17" laptop one of 2 which he likes because he is in his recliner.


----------



## Timetrvlr

My Chromebook. Best computer I've ever had. I can also use my 10" tablet but I prefer the larger screen.


----------



## Marie5656

*​My laptop.  Tried on my Kindle, too small for me.*


----------



## Grampa Don

My Lenovo desktop, 24" monitor and full sized keyboard.

Don


----------



## Falcon

My  Dell  desk top   All-in-one  PC.   Just what I need  and  more room  on  the  desk.


----------



## Chucktin

Pixel ll XL


----------



## HipGnosis

Windows 7 (pro) PC w/ nice big monitor.
My phone is mostly used for texting.
I have an old tablet that's mostly used in the kitchen for making recipes from the internet (via my wifi).


----------



## Geezerette

Balky 5 yr old iPad, which I'm going to post about.


----------



## Macfan

iMac Pro (2017). Don...


----------



## Snowbound

Laptop / Mozilla Firefox


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> 10 inch tablet
> .
> View attachment 57098


I now also use a 15" Chromebook laptop..


----------



## MarciKS

Laptop here


----------



## Irwin

Grampa Don said:


> My Lenovo desktop, 24" monitor and full sized keyboard.
> 
> Don


Hey, same here!

I need the bigger monitor because of a stigmatism in one eye.


----------



## Ronni

Well atm I’m on my iphone. But I could just as easily be responding on my Macbook air.


----------



## Devi

Dell desktop with a 32-inch screen.


----------



## tbeltrans

Dell XPS 15 laptop.

Tony


----------



## MarciKS

tbeltrans said:


> Dell XPS 15 laptop.
> 
> Tony


Mine is a G5 15


----------



## Jules

Ipad with a keyboard.


----------



## MrPants

My mobile Phone!


----------



## PamfromTx

Desktop


----------



## MickaC

Mac desktop......For SF here, i like the big screen.


----------



## mellowyellow

Laptop


----------



## RnR

Laptop


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm now using my desktop computer (HP) and the keyboard.  I often use my phone, too.


----------



## hollydolly

3 year on from the start of this thread and I'm still using my MAC desktop... much prefer it to my Ipad , laptop or phone...


----------



## Ken N Tx

Chromebook Laptop..


----------



## JonDouglas

Depends, but would be one of two Windows 10 desktops or a Windows 10 laptop.  Don't use the iPad much any more.


----------



## Pinky

Love my Dell desktop and large screen .. do NOT like the iPad (sssh, my daughter gave it to me, but I passed it on to my hubby whose iPad was outdated).


----------



## Happy Joe

My old desktop (under the desk really) gaming computer.
W-7 ultimate, AMD 4Core, gigabyte video card, substantial memory, in an old H/P case.... 24inch Asus flat screen.

Enjoy!


----------



## Sliverfox

Desk top computer.


----------



## JustBonee

My ole faithful  Mac  Desktop


----------



## Liberty

Map Pro Laptop...on my desk top...lol.


----------



## horseless carriage

What is the IPad/laptop/tablet gizmos people are talking about?


----------



## StarSong

Desktop with two huge screens.  SF on one screen, an animal feed on the other.  Right now it's a penguin zoo exhibit, but I'm also keeping track of a pair of nesting eagles whose two eggs should begin hatching in less than a week!


----------



## SetWave

My trusty Mac


----------



## RadishRose

HP laptop


----------



## Lizzie00

well loved iPad


----------



## twinkles

11 inch samsung chromebook with built in keyboard


----------



## katlupe

My laptop.


----------



## bowmore

Desktop with a 21 inch monitor. It came in really handy when I was doing data entry into spreadsheets,
as I could put the spreadsheet and the input data side by side on the monitor.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

I phone


----------



## AmberTea

Am using a laptop which sits comfortable on my lap...


----------



## Macfan

My 2017 iMac Pro. Don...


----------



## Jules

Ipad with Apple keyboard.


----------



## Mr. Ed

iPad 7th Generation


----------



## J-Kat

Using my 2020 Mac Mini M1.  I had a 27" iMac for ten plus years but it got slow and would freeze up time and again.  I had planned to get another iMac but didn't want to spend upwards of $2000.  When the new Mac Mini came out I decided to give it a try and I do love it.  I also have an iPad Pro that I use when watching tv in another room.


----------



## 911

My iPad.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Mac desktop which I prefer to use when I'm writing a post or comment. I often read and hit "Like", "Love", etc. while on my tablet.


----------



## Lynk

My Kindle.  My computer is updating.


----------



## digifoss

Desktop computer with a single 42" view sonic monitor.


----------



## AnnieA

Laptop currently.   Much prefer it to my phone or tablet for looking over what I've typed before hitting the post button.


----------



## Murrmurr

I very rarely use my phone to access the internet. Other than the phone I have one computer, an HP desktop that I bought used in 2019. The lady I bought it from said it was 5 years old, or maybe 4, don't remember, but it came with Windows 10. She didn't clear anything off of it, like all the history and stuff was still on it, so I cleaned all that up. It's a fine computer but I need to get a bigger monitor, though.


----------



## charry

iPad


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Right now, I'm using one of my laptops, with Windows 10 and my neighbor's WiFi. Please don't tell the neighbors, they know where I live and also where I park my car!


----------



## oldman

iPad


----------



## dobielvr

Dell desktop w/ a 15" screen.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Chromebook 15.5 laptop...


----------



## Pappy

Four year old iPad Pro. Works like a million bucks and use it for just about everything. iPhone only when my iPad isn’t with me.


----------



## WheatenLover

My System 76 Ubuntu laptop


----------



## MickaC

Always use my Apple desktop for SF.
27" screen.
Love the large screen for some sites.....SF for one.


----------

